# 13 Grand Preservers?



## astrobiologist (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm new to Chi Kung and Tai Chi Chuan.  I have this short beginners book that I bought on Chi Kung.  Near the end of the book there is a set uf exercises called the 13 Grand Preservers.  I really like this set of exercises, they focus on taoist breathing and the movements are soft yet very energetic.

Has anyone ever heard of this set of exercises before?  I think it is Shisan Bao-Tong in the mandarin (that may be pretty far off though).  The book references Wang Ziping as the provider of this set, yet I haven't found any information online about his having created or shared it.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 23, 2009)

Grand "preservers" as in longevity enhancing type stuff?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2009)

astrobiologist said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new to Chi Kung and Tai Chi Chuan. I have this short beginners book that I bought on Chi Kung. Near the end of the book there is a set uf exercises called the 13 Grand Preservers. I really like this set of exercises, they focus on taoist breathing and the movements are soft yet very energetic.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of this set of exercises before? I think it is Shisan Bao-Tong in the mandarin (that may be pretty far off though). The book references Wang Ziping as the provider of this set, yet I haven't found any information online about his having created or shared it.


 
What is the title of the book and who is the author?

And do you mean this Wang Ziping 

EDIT

Is it this book


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 23, 2009)

Your book is this one?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0804817219/ref=sib_dp_pt#reader-link

I have seen the form before. 



> I reckon that by the 13 Grand Preservers, you refer to "Shi San Tai Bao" or "Sap Sam Tai Poh" in Cantonese, the hard chi kung (qigong) exercise whereby the practitioner can take unarmed as well as armed attacks without sustaining injury. This is an advanced chi kung exercise in Choy-Li-Fatt and some other "external" Shaolin styles. It is a very good exercise for combat efficiency, and will also promote health and vitality, but it is different in nature and purpose from the flowing energy and mind concentration of Taijiquan.


- http://www.shaolin.org/answers/ans98b/dec98-2.html

There is a good amount of Wang Ziping http://www.yongnian-taiji.co.uk/wangziping.html

I don't know where Wang Ziping learned his qigong


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know the form and I have never seen it but I did a bit of checking and I found what JadecloudAlchemist already posted

13 Grand Preservers.... Shi San Tai Bao" (Mandarin) or "Sap Sam Tai Poh" (Cantonese).... hard qigong form... found in Choy Li Fut ... other Shaolin styles... yadda yadda yadda...DAMN  he beat me to it :uhyeah:

I doubt that it originated with Wang Ziping but since he learned many styles in his lifetime I would not be surprised that he taught it.

Also it is considered and advanced form and if this is true I do not recommend it without a teacher or with out a lot of experience in Qigong. I also would not start with Taoist breathing if you have no prior experience with it.


----------



## astrobiologist (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you all for the responses so far!

The book I have is "Beginning Qigong" by Stephen Comee.  It is a very short read and does not go too much into depth about the nature of qi, but it includes several postures and instructions on breathing. 

Though I am fairly new to QiGong, I have been practising several methods of breath control for a few years.  I would very much like to find an instructor in Taijiquan and Qigong.  Until then, I have to rely on the books and DVDs that I own.  If anyone has any advice for my training or for how to properly perform a qigong set such as the one I have described, I would appreciate it.

Graham


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 23, 2009)

I had the book I paided $1.00 or so.

I think the book took some Chinese published material and translated it.

 It would explain the drawlings. The book which I think is still in book store has a decent amount of Qigong exercises I find the books moving forms to be difficult to follow. 

Ken Cohen's the way of Qigong is an excellent introductory/novice book
and list a good amount of different popular Qigong forms.

I don't know the 13 grand preservers form and it has been a good 4yrs or so since I owned the book so I don't even remember the form.

However practicing slow in a relax manner,pay attention to what you are doing. Qigong for the most part is done carefully and slow. Be very careful with different breathing methods. Each one is designed for a particular reason,some contradict,some are build up forms. The subject of Qigong is vast with many forms,breathing patterns,theories and sub catagories.


----------

